# Omaha Extreme Car Show



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey I thought I would check and see if anyone from the DIY will be attending the The Digz Show here in Omaha. This is a great show to attend with lots of vehicles it is a double point event also if anyone was interested in that. It is a 2 day event.

Date: 
05/16/09 @ 11:00 
OMAHA EXTREME CAR SHOW
OMAHA NE FE+DB+CS DP


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Where is it at in omaha? I may just try to make it up from lincoln.


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

It will be at The Digz. Easy to get to from the Interstate I think.

Address:
4428 S 140th St
Omaha, NE 68137


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

sweet I think I can possibly make it up to that. I so far don't see any issues with the date unless something comes up at work thanks for posting that up I had no clue it was going on.


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess i should have put this is a Usaci sanctioned event car stereo show, maybe title was misleading saying it was a Car Show.. But they do have a car show at the same time.


----------

